# White protuberance on Angelfish



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Just noticed this evening. There are 4-5 white pimple like bumps on the crown of my Angelfish. Anyone know what this is and how to treat it?

Looks too big to be ick and no one else in the tank has them yet.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Help!*

Ok, I'm thinking it's Spironucleus. Doe anyone have any Tetra Parasite Guard Tablets that I could borrow today and replace tomorrow (Scarb/ East York)?

Or has anyone found an LFS open today?

Thanks,
k.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

It could also be bite marks from other angelfish that have developed fungus. I would isolate the fish, get the tank to 84 f, add 2-3 table spoons of salt to a 5 gallon tank and leave the fish there for a week or so, if it gets worse use a drug from your LFS.

Thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

it could be herpes and YES, fish can have the virus too...


----------

